# Thai Tamarind wood for cutting boards



## zeusbheld (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello all, I'm somewhat new to this board. I don't have much woodworking experience or knowledge at all, nor access to a wood shop, but I live in Thailand, which is chock full of interesting wood, and possibilities. that's what led me here. at some point i'll be interested in getting some help identifying Thai woods and their properties, and hopefully apply this knowledge to a few projects (most likely only designing furniture, not making it, as highly skilled craftsmen can be hired on the cheap in Thailand).

The way the Thais make cutting boards is by cutting a branch or even trunk of a tamarind tree (i'm pretty sure they use tamarind but if i'm wrong, i hope someone'll set me straight) into thick circular sections. these chunks of wood are then sold as cutting boards (they aren't dried, seasoned, oiled or waxed at all, just cut, and sold while still greenish)

As they dry out they tend to crack. this is true even when they're in constant use (and when they end up naturally absorbing lots of oil. typically there are large radial cracks and small, very fine radial cracks.

so, the question is simple:* is there a way to prevent these circular slices of wood from cracking?*


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Tough one. Most wood cut that way when green will split. Not sure it can be stopped. Good luck on your journey.

Welcome to LJ's


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

luck


----------

